# Bayre tree and shrub for fleas



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Anybody use tree and shrub on their dogs instead of advantix


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had good luck using walnut leaves in a dog house some yrs ago. I got that trick from my farmer grandad that commented that cattle grazed in a walnut grove had fewer ticks and other biting bugs. 
This was an outside dog so the green stain on his coat didn't bother me. :lol:


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I was thinking more of the insecticide they sell at feed and seeds..made by bayer and has the same active ingredient at the same percentage as advantix....also made by other companies....the savings are tremendous....feed shop owner told mr she has been doing it for years...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ahh, now I understand! 
I use a Bayre insecticide in my wood shop for ant problems but I never though about using it for the dogs.
I used to use a 1% malathyon for fleas aka my vet but I'm not sure if it's still in the"safe" category today. This goes back some 35-40 yrs ago.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I am not a fan of K9 Advantix period (can be lethal to cats and permethrin is a known endocrine disruptor). I am hearing anecdotally about its effects on male animals and semen quality and have seen it in person when used on rams. It trashes their semen in just a few days. 

And if you don't get the dose right and overdose them or they have a reaction even at normal doses, you have no recourse except a large vet bill because it is totally off label. Long story short, a friend of mine with a collie had a severe moxidectin (in Advantage Multi) reaction, even though the dog had been on Heartgard, Trifexis, and Interceptor previously and had done just fine. The dog presented to me blind, staggering that progressed to inability to rise at all, extremely anxious that progressed to being mentally obtunded, hypersalivating, hyperventilating, and tremors in the head and extremities. It cost me (not the owner's cost, but *my* cost) over $700 and 4 days straight of intensive treatment from me and nursing care from the owner. I was able to submit a claim to Bayer (who makes Advantage Multi) so I will be at least partially to fully compensated for this and she did not have to really pay for anything. Fortunately the dog pulled through after responding to treatment. 

If the owner would have just used Cydectin cattle pour on (which uses moxidectin) from the local feed store and had taken the dog to an intensive and critical care type hospital, it would have likely cost her well over a thousand dollars. So be careful of pennywise and pound foolish...no one ever has a problem for years...until they do. And then it can really suck. [-(


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> So be careful of pennywise and pound foolish...no one ever has a problem for years...until they do. And then it can really suck. [-(


Agreed!

despite how tempting it can be at times :-\"


----------

